# Training a puppy.



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey guys, for those of you who have at one point a puppy. How the heck do you train them not to piss and sh!t in the kitchen? I have a friend who's been mopping and cleaning the kitchen floor 3 or 4 times a day. And she has two kids before, but nothing like this out of control puppy.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

First things first ..........DOGS should not be in the kitchen its disgusting ........pee and poop where the food is just grose .....

You need a crate or carry cage to be sucessfull with potty training ....
I have just trained our litter of pups to go on mats at 1 month old and 6 months later i talk to the owners and they are still trained .
So dogs wont go where they sleep ...not a big crate tho just enough to turn around and lay and stand . nothing in the crate ..no blancket no toys no food no water nothing .....this is important .
Apup needs to go (depending on age ) 3 to 4 hours as they get older the time gets longer so you need a schedual to accomadate your times to let outside .
dog stays crated while inside home while training......crate ...3 to 4 hours then let out for potty , pick up the pup and take directly outside tell the pup go pee pee often .
when dog goes potty you need to give a high value treat .. i use cheese slices easy to grab a slice and this is high value ,sing and dance and praise with the treat .....lol
Take the dog in you could spend time with your dog but always supervise .
I feed and water b4 i crate ..then as soon as you let dog out carry to outside .

You have already taught the dog this bad habbit and you need to break it will take longer to break then learn lol 
never stick animals nose in it or hit it as it wont work ....what i find works is a lecture ,i lecture my dogs when they do bad things and they know im not happy with them ..........and all they want to do is please us 
and helps you let off some steam lol

I could train that dog in a week lol .......
If you want my number your friend can call me and i can give advice ,tips and i have an extra crate depending on size .
Doreen 

advise never buy a dog not mat trained its such a pain lol


----------



## wngt368 (Oct 4, 2008)

that is like my pup when we got her she was not trained for pissing or shitting. She would just go everywhere. She is still not trained for pads after 3 weeks of having her but we have trained her to go outside but she still has ocasionaly accidents if we are away for 4-5 hours. But other then that she goes outside to pee and poo.

It was hard we were taking her out to pee/poo every 1 hour at the beginning and then we moved to 1.5-2 hours the next week and then 3-3.5. She can sometimes sleep through the night and hold it in.

She was a recuse though, the people who sold her had her in a pen in the garage with pine shavings on the floor and a heat lamp at winter time. She would just go everywhere and was sleeping on the pee/poo.


anyways, how do you get it to go on a pad or newspaper?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Thank you for the advices. I pass the info over to my friend and we'll see how she fairs with your advice.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

blossom I agree with everything you said, but I must add that it is somewhat limited to living in an apartment, if you live in a house the rules change completely.. IMO

dogs in kitchen don't bother me, unless if they pee/poop, one of our dogs eats in the kitchen (beagle) and the other eats near the back door of our house (doberman). They can both come in the kitchen...but both are housebroken of course

I don't agree with crate training, but understand its use. Personally I have found - same with my parents, that a dog understands loud voices, if you take the dog back to what it did (pee/poop) and put it near it, it doesn't want to go there, don't have to put it's little nose in it, but just bring the dog so it can see what it did, give a little "NO! BAD DOG" in a loud voice, and depending on the size of the dog one single finger on top of the snout works wonders, you can even use under the chin - works the same

you have to take a new puppy outside every 2 hours minimum, then increase it, at 2 months, they should last the night without accidents (depends on the size of the dog- smaller dogs just can't do it sometimes). Praise needs to be given when they last the night the first time. Also praise with a treat whenever they make pee/poop outside

time to time, our dogs do have accidents - but only when they aren't feeling well, or we aren't for a few days, and our friend is taking care of them... I usually get my gf or my moms friend to come by 2 times a day, and most often there is no problems with the dogs having accidents....WHEN they do, it's always in the furnace/work room.... which is good, cement floor, drain to city waste line...we can mop it up, and not worry about our tiles or carpets

I find that if we sleep in too late in the morning, and the doggies have to go pee, they bark and wake us up which is great

I should add, they sleep in the basement most nights, because whenever someone comes by the front of the house - especially with a dog, my doberman goes into bark mode lol... or the paper/mail delivery personal.... oh god...they used to hate us...the mail man/woman is funny...whenever our usual one is on holidays, the replacement person gets freaked out by the bark and kinda runs back down the stairs haha!

this is all limited to a house though, or a walkout townhouse/apartment etc...


what kind of dog is it? and in a house or apartment?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I have had pups for I dont know how many years over 30 anyway. Crate your puppy better for him or her every dog should should have his own space. However I dont believe in nothing in the crate for a puppy. I always leave a toy and a sweater or something with my scent on it in the crate. Take the puppy out often to go even if you have to get up though the night. Its so nice if you are travelling or people are over to have a dog willing go to his crate to sleep.Try to make it a pleasent thing never crate you puppy as punishment. Dogs know when they do wrong and shame them with a lowered voice. Most puppys have to go just after feeding and drinking dont leave food and water down . Feed and let them drink take out side or some where you have paper down. When they go make sure you think its the best thing in the world. I dont give treats as this gets to be a habit but if you want to go ahead.  ps A hotwater bottle wrapped in your sweater or a baby blanket not to hot also will help a puppy at night just make sure it covered so he cant chew it.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well ....... we all have our opinions about our own prefrences and our own dogs i not gonna argue say your wrong or push my opinion down your throat ....

but ewe to me DOGS IN KITCHEN ewe sick disgusting grose make me want to throw up lol
but thats just me my house can be upside down but i got this thing about the bathroom and kitchen ......dogs walk outside step in god knows what then bring it to your food area .

A 2 month old pup shouldnt be outside !!!!!! should still be with the mother !!

Everydog should be crate trained what if theres an emergency like an evacuation and we all have to go somewhere to a shelter where other families are ??? your barking crated dogs would piss me off under that kind of stress lololol

house apartment no differance really just shorter to the door .......
when we were in our house sure we let karma out the back but someone had to be with her at all times day or night to pick up her poo asap lol

I would love to see your dogs one day jim !!! i bet they are beautifull !!!

i also think guys have a different outlook then gals .....Always best to get many opinions and try everything ..

But dogs must be crated and crate trained any book and advice will tell you this !!! and 2 children you will need time to yourself at one point without a pooping machine bugging ya ...


I really do love my dogs they my babies i say 'get in the cage ' they go like a bat out of hell and i have never hit them or anything physical ..
sure they get on my nerves here and there not often tho but when i do have one of those days they are crated.
I like knowing i can do this if needed .
when we go to bed (crate in room 2) they go in the crate and thats that .



rules dont change no matter where you live ........    so i know


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

I just hate crates, I understand it, but I just prefer not to use one

you can always dedicate a room to the dogs, where they sleep etc, just like some do with a "fish room" lol.

I prefer to train the dogs to stay/sit near me, come when called etc, vs go over there, though my doberman does understand, go downstairs, go to bed, sleep, go pee (literally, he has been known to lift his leg at the order - ONLY OUTSIDE THOUGH) even knows go poop/shit/crap...he knows "go get jimmy, wake up ____(fill in name) etc... very smart, he knows how to peel a banana..Not sure how...but it has been done

our beagle is a lost cause to some degree, she only will respond to some ppl (NOT MY DAD) because of the way my grandmother raised her... they are stubborn, and she's been enabled


----------

